# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Fisch oder doch nicht?

## Joseph

Schon im Deutschen gibt es Fische, die keine sind, z.B. der „Walfisch“ ist ein Säugetier, weil der Wal lebendige Junge gebiert, und der Tintenfisch ist auch kein Fisch, sondern ein Weichtier, eher mit der Schnecke verwandt, weshalb manche Biologielehrer auch von Tintenschnecken reden…

Im Thai gibt es das Wort ‚???’. Übersetzt man meist mit ‚Fisch’, und oft stimmt das auch. Hier ein paar Beispiele, bei denen ??? wirklich einen Fisch bezeichnet:

?????? (etwa: bplahlai) = Aal (??? bedeutet ‚strömen, fließen’, der Name bezieht sich auf die gleitende Bewegung des Fisches
??????? (etwa: bplahchalahm) = Hai (?????? , etwa: huhchalahm, heißt die dreieckige Rückenflosse des Hais, 'huh' bedeutet 'Ohr'.; sie gilt in Ostasien als Delikatesse. Oft macht man Jagd auf Haie, schneidet die Rückenflosse ab, wirft den noch lebenden Haikörper in Meer zurück) 
?????? (etwa:bplahbög) Mekong-Riesenwels, ist der größte Süßwasserfisch der Welt, lebt im Mekong und steht kurz vor dem Aussterben (wenn man doch noch einmal ein solches Tier fängt, steht es gleich groß n der Zeitung). Der Fisch wurde erst 1913 für die Wissenschaft entdeckt…

Daneben gibt es eine Reihe ‚???’, die in Wirklichkeit Meeressäugetiere sind.
??????? (etwa: blahlohmah) = Delfin
???????? (etwa: bplahphayuhn) = Seekuh
?????? (etwa: bplahwahn) = Wal. Das Thaiwort ??? ist eines der wenigen Worte, in dem noch der Buchstabe ? vorkommt. Das wird am Anfang einer Silbe als ‚l’ ausgesprochen, am Ende einer Silbe jedoch als ‚n’. Das Wort stammt aus dem Sanskritischen und ist verwandt mit dem lateinischen *bal*ena = Wal (woher auch das deutsche Wort abstammt, ‚b’ und ‚w’ sind oft verwandt)

??? bezeichnet oft auch ‚primitive’ Tiere:
?????? (etwa: bplahdao) = Seestern (von ??? = Stern)
??????? (etwa: bplahmög) = Tinten“fisch“ (von ???? = Tinte; das Wort ist chinesischen Ursprungs, ‚mo’ im Mandarinchinesisch, im Altchinesischen hat man ‚mek’ rekonstruiert) – Früher hat man in Ostasien Tinte aus dem dunklen Tarnsaft der Tintenfische gemacht…

Außerdem gibt es viele Zubereitungsformen für Fisch. Hier nur ein paar wenige bekannte:
??????? (etwa:blahkemm) = Salzfisch, gesalzener Fisch
?????? (etwa: bplahthood) = Backfisch, Bratfisch
?????? (etwa: bplahrah) =  (dafür finde ich kein deutsches Wort, manche sagen ‚Stinkfisch’, im Isaan besonders beliebt) 

Übrigens:
‚angeln’ heißt ????? (etwa: dtogbplah) – von ?? = fallen, fallen lassen
‚Fische mit dem Netz fangen’ heißt ????? (etwa: hahbplah) – von ?? = suchen

Joseph

----------

